# Female Brewers or bottlers.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 20, 2020)

quick question for you, is a female name or a Mrs. Title on a bottle besides Mrs.Winslows rare or not. Most bottlers I see are male. Thanks for your thoughts.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 20, 2020)

It's pretty unusual.  I've only got a couple of bottles with women's names on them in my collection (not counting patent meds and that sort of thing).  I only know of one female bottler in Ontario, and the only bottle I've ever seen from her is in my collection.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 20, 2020)

Inheritance from husband perhaps? Thanks for your reply.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 20, 2020)

I got a Michigan Hutch with a MRS. KLEIN name on it.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 20, 2020)

I know of a medicine  that is from Woman's Drug Store Bridgeport, CT on it. It was ran by Wilma M. Bachman Robertson.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 21, 2020)

I think this is a woman's name, Jean?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (Sep 21, 2020)

There are a lot of women bottlers out there if you’re just talking about a name that was a woman.  I don’t think there are many bottles that have the Mrs. suffix - at least not that I have seen


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 21, 2020)

When Mr. Eckermann died in Muskegon, Mi, his wife took over as druggist and put her name on the bottles.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 21, 2020)

yacorie said:


> There are a lot of women bottlers out there if you’re just talking about a name that was a woman.  I don’t think there are many bottles that have the Mrs. suffix - at least not that I have seen


Thank you very much yacorie. That is exactly what I meant. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Sep 21, 2020)

There is a cool Mrs. Hutchinson bottle on ebay currently:









						Vintage Blob Top Bottle Mrs B Zimmerman New Brunswick NJ   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Blob Top Bottle Mrs B Zimmerman New Brunswick NJ  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 23, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> quick question for you, is a female name or a Mrs. Title on a bottle besides Mrs.Winslows rare or not. Most bottlers I see are male. Thanks for your thoughts.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Mrs. Dinsmore
Mrs. Parker
Mrs. Winslow
Lydia Pinkham
More (?)...


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 23, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> Mrs. Dinsmore
> Mrs. Parker
> Mrs. Winslow
> Lydia Pinkham
> More (?)...



7 Sutherland Sisters


----------

